# Happy Birthday - Vibratoralarm ! [Clip]



## Hotcharlie (12 Okt. 2006)

Dieses "Sahnestückchen" hat zwar schon einen Bart und darf auf keinem guten Fun-Forum eines Boards fehlen. Da ich es hier noch nicht gesehen habe..... :thumbup: 

Der "Glücklichen" in diesem Vid kann ich nur alles gute zum Geburtstag wünschen. Der geschenkte Vib scheint ja bestens zu funktionieren.....Leider kommt es immer anders als man denkt......







*Hier nun das Download zu dem coolen Vid:*

Vibratoralarm !


----------



## eppic (12 Okt. 2006)

is das nich aus "not another teen movie" (oder einem anderen film in der richtung)?


----------



## spoiler (12 Okt. 2006)

dickes LOL ich lach mich tot! 

Vielen dank für diesen durchaus belustigenden Beitrag


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

voll greil^^
sag ma lol auch wenn ich lol doof find


----------

